# Normal?



## oceanmist (Apr 30, 2007)

Hi Everyone!

Hubby had his surgery last October and is doing well...I think. He caught a cold and seems to be tired and doesn't leave the couch, this is not like him. He is one that when sick is fine in a day or two. He seems worse. Is this normal when you have your thyroid removed to be so tired and not wanting to do anything? Are there signs I should be looking for? We never know which side of the fence he's on anymore hypo or hyper.

Thank God it's his days off!!!!

Oceanmist


----------



## Andros (Aug 26, 2009)

oceanmist said:


> Hi Everyone!
> 
> Hubby had his surgery last October and is doing well...I think. He caught a cold and seems to be tired and doesn't leave the couch, this is not like him. He is one that when sick is fine in a day or two. He seems worse. Is this normal when you have your thyroid removed to be so tired and not wanting to do anything? Are there signs I should be looking for? We never know which side of the fence he's on anymore hypo or hyper.
> 
> ...


Your husband "is" on thyroid replacement; right? Tell us what, how much and let us see the most recent lab results with the ranges!


----------



## oceanmist (Apr 30, 2007)

Hi Andros,

Yes hubby is going in to get his blood work done, but they never give him his numbers. They just call him to increase or decrease.

He also hit his head at work really good! So were thinking that might be part of the problem as well.

Ocean


----------



## oceanmist (Apr 30, 2007)

Ok, something is really wrong its been a week and he still has a cold.....and is irritable!!!!!!! Could this be hypo? All he does is want to sleep and argue. I this a bloody nightmare. This is heading for DIVORCE....very sad.

OCEAN


----------



## Octavia (Aug 1, 2011)

I would be more inclined to think HYPER than HYPO, but lab results are much better than guessing.

I'm concerned about his head, though... when did he hit his head, and has that been thoroughly evaluated?

Can you visit his doctor's office and get copies of his lab results since his surgery? That will give us a better picture of what might be going on.


----------



## oceanmist (Apr 30, 2007)

Yeah thats what we were thinking was more hyper but he only takes one tab 0.2 mg daily of snythroid?

Doctor just called and said his blood levels are perfect? Why is he sweating, really tired, sore mucles, irrrated........sigh........


----------



## joplin1975 (Jul 21, 2011)

I would insist on seeing the actual test results...if you post them here with the ranges, some folks who know this stuff well can really help. 200mcgs (or 0.2mgs) is a big dose, but he's male so it may or may not be justified. Hard to know without the labs. I can tell you that when I was taking too much (before surgery), I was sweaty, anxious, and irritable.


----------



## oceanmist (Apr 30, 2007)

He had his surgery, his has no thyroid. He left for the doctors as he is feeling that bad. He hates going to the doctors. I should have told him to get the information regarding his readings on this blood work. I'll let you know what the family doctor said. I might call and see if I can't get them from them myself.


----------



## oceanmist (Apr 30, 2007)

OK he has bronchitis....yeah right? Anyways the nurse is going to call back with his results. They took xrays of his chest and blood work as well.....Saying that I have a concern. Is it possible they could have missed something when they took out this thyroid. I mean cancer. He isn't losing weight but his eyes are so tired and he is exhausted, and irritable, with sweating..which if he has an infection I can understand the sweating but he says he feels worse than he ever did a year before he had his thyroid taken out. I'm just wondering.........


----------



## oceanmist (Apr 30, 2007)

ok nurse called his tsh is 1.65. He took two antibiotics and said he could feel the fog lift? He is feeling some relief. I read on here somewhere that those that had there thyroid taken out have more colds and suffer worse from them. Hubby said it was so bad....its been 15 days!!!!

We both agree his levels might say one thing but he is so different and feeling another that we don't know what the heck to do. 
They changed his meds a month ago and three weeks ago he went down hill.


----------



## Lovlkn (Dec 20, 2009)

Oceanmist,

If they are dosing on TSH only there is a possibility your husband is hypo.

He needs the FT-4 and FT-3 run to know for sure what the active hormone in his blood is. Regardless of the infection he has, he needs proper labs run.

Having an infection can create the symptoms you list - I had a sinus infection last year for over 4 weeks and could barely function.


----------



## oceanmist (Apr 30, 2007)

He is going to the doctor today ....I will leave him a note to get the information or get the blood work...........its up to him. Thank you for your help.


----------



## oceanmist (Apr 30, 2007)

Ok he went back into the doctors office today requesting a TF3 and TF4. He got something to calm him down.....not sure what that is yet his at work. Also a blood requisition for the above. Doctor told him he has to be off this antibiotic and not sick with cold otherwise it will give a false negative. So he has to wait 10 days for that. Its not like were not trying...............


----------

